# Provençal Chicken with Herbes De Maquis



## Sagittarius (May 17, 2017)

GOURMET MAGAZINE was published between 1941 - 2009 and during my university days, I had subscribed to it and had saved all the editions in storage for my 2 sons.



NOTE:  There are 2 recipes here, 1 from Gourmet Magazine and 1 which I have adopted from travelling through Provençe.  

Here is the recipe FOR 4 Written By:  William Sertl.  

1 pound boneless breasts of chicken 
1/4 Cup Unbleached Flour 
1 Flat Anchovy Fillet 
1/2 Cup Dry French White Wine or similar 
3/4 Cup Chicken Stock homemade or Chicken Broth 
1 Teaspoon  Minced Garlic
2 Tblsps. French style butter 
10 pitted cured black olives sliced evenly lenghtwise 
3 Teaspoons of Evoo -  Provençal if possible or Italian 
1 Tablespoon Fresh shredded Basil .. 

Additional if you wish:  

Herbes De Maquis:  Parsely, Basil, Mint, Rosemary, Thyme & Oregano.

Tomatoes:  1 pound ( not in this recipe above ) 

NOW, I have altered the recipe  a bit over the years and after having travelled extensively throughout the Provençal Region while doing my Masters in France.  Tomatoes are a key ingredient in Provençal cuisine. 



My recipe is: 

1 pound of fresh red ripened tomatoes
shallots 
Brine cured black olives drained 
4 large garlic cloves
3 tablsp.  Evoo from Provençe or Tarragona
1 tablespoon divided in half:  of "Herbes de Maquis"
1/2 tablesp. of fennel seeds ( optional ) 
Chicken Boneless Breasts:   2 Pounds 
Fresh Parsley
1 anchovy fillet 
Salt and black pepper 
1 glass of  French  white wine 
1 glass of  homemade chicken stock 

So, do note:  There are its nuances in the 2 recipes .. I also prepare the above chicken in oven and put the tomatoes, shallot, garlic, salt and black freshly grinded pepper and the  herbes in oven in a shallow pan drizzled with Evoo ..  

Have a lovely day ..


----------



## di reston (May 17, 2017)

Lovely, lovely recipe - I have some chicken in the fridge and I'm going to do your recipe tonight. The term 'herbes de Maquis' refers to the wild herbs to be found growing everywhere in the dry, rocky, and wild areas in Provence. If you ever go there, you will see that they grow in abundance. the herbs you find are are, most commonly, bay leaves (not always) origano, rosemary, savory, thyme and basil. You buy them in bundles in all the Provençale markets and food stores, or in packets/small jars in the supermarkets. This blend is often referred to as 'herbes de Provence'. Cooking this dish, for me, reminds me of the Provençale Maquis, the outdoor markets and restaurants in the main squares of the inland villages shaded by luscious trees wafting the breeze under the hot sun. To use an old British saying, when I read this, my eyes lit up like shilling dinners!

Thank you so much for this recipe!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Sagittarius (May 17, 2017)

di Reston, 

Thank you very much. Yes, it is an amazing and favorite region of Southern France. 

They still have the Central Outdoor Market a few days a week, especially in the 9th Century town of Le Salon de Provençe, approx. 35 to 40 minutes from Marseille. 

I am sure you shall find alot of differences or nuances in family traditional recipes, as in Italy or Spain or Greece.   The word Provençal in gastronomy refers to tomatoes, anchovies and olives, garlic in its recipes.   

The Gourmet Magazine recipe does not have tomatoes as I mentioned above. 

It is my favorite chicken recipe !!  

How do you prepare your Chicken Provençal ? 

The Herbés Maquis are very common in both Provençe and Corsica. Having grown up very close to the French Border, on the Costa Brava, I have been to Provençe quite often and my husband was born and raised in the region so we have travelled alot there.    

I am laughing, at the Old British adage,  " When I read this, my eyes lit up like shilling dinners "  !!  Ha Ha ..  


Have a lovely day.


----------



## di reston (May 17, 2017)

You're absolutely right - the essence IS garlic, black olives, anchovies and tomatoes - and it spreads along the entire Province of Liguria on the Italian Riviera. What is 'Fougasse' in France is 'Foccaccia' in Liguria, and 'Soca' in France is 'Farinata' in Liguria. Pine kernels are also used in Ligurian dishes, and not all savoury main course dishes have tomatoes in, but black Taggiasca olives are much sought after, and pine kernels are used in many savoury dishes. I also believe that on your side of the border there is a dish very similar to Pesto alla Genovese, and black olive paste is a favourite on both sides of the border. There are also many sweet items that are very similar!
I look forward to doing your lovely recipe!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## di reston (May 17, 2017)

I did it! SPECTACULAR!!!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Kayelle (May 17, 2017)

Hi Sag and Di. I'm enjoying your most interesting conversation. After a visit to Provence some years ago, I became very fond of cooking with Herbs de Provence, so this recipe really appeals to me. 

I love the sound of this recipe Sag but can you give further instructions for the preparation?


----------



## jennyema (May 17, 2017)

Im guessing the instructions are in the link


Sag just changed up the ingredients, I think


----------



## Sagittarius (May 17, 2017)

Kayelle,  

Good Afternoon.  Yes, we have had a lovely chat. I would be delighted to give you the recipe preparation  instructions ..

Here goes:

1)  This can be done either stove top or oven (400 degrees Farenheit ).  
2)   Take the tomatoes ( I de seed and peel ), the shallots or onion ( your preference), The olives, the garlice, the Evoo, and 1 teaspoon of the Provençal Herbs, salt and a grind of freshly ground black pepper and place them either in a skillet and sautée or in a 3 quart shallow baking dish or terracotta earthenware for oven.  
3)  Combine the garlic with salt and black pepper and a teaspoon of the Provençal Herbs with the Evoo.
4)  I use boneless breasts, however, you can use a whole chicken cut into pieces as well. 
5)  Take the breasts or pieces of chicken and dredge them in the herb spice mixture and place them in an ovenware vessel for oven baking for 1 hour approx. 
6)  Temperature of chicken should be 170 degrees  Farenheit ( meat thermometer).
7)  The chicken should be out of oven 10 minutes and combine the chicken with the vegetables that are cooked separately and drizzle the juices from the vegetables and herbs, spices  on the chicken.

This is one way to prepare it ..

The other recipe is on Gourmet Magazine: gourmet.com 

The Chef is William Sertl ..  And when you go to Gourmet Magazine Website, you can do a search for this recipe.  

The link does not seem to function as the magazine closed its doors in 2009 which I wrote above ..  

The other way to prepare this dish, is to sauté the veggies in Evoo with the herbs and sauté  the chicken in same skillet or sauté  pan on stove top ..

Please confirm that you understand.

Thank you and have a  lovely afternoon ..

It is 22.00 here ..


----------



## Kayelle (May 17, 2017)

Thanks so much for the added information Sag. It's quite clear and I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Sagittarius (May 17, 2017)

Di Reston,

Historically, speaking, both Provençe and Costa Brava,   Barcelona and Tarragona were under Roman rulership for a long time, as was Corsica and the southern coast of France. 

So, there are uncountable similarities in product and nuances in the culinary or cooking processes.   

As mentioned Liguria, Marseille and Costa Brava share the Mediterranean Sea.  

Catalan cuisine is based on The "Romesçu" and other similar Picadas ( dips or thick salas ) and Ali Oli, and  Evoo Prepared Mayonaise with Minced Garlic ( no egg yolks). 

Quite a fascinating triology.  

Have a wonderful evening and pleased to hear, that your Provençal Chicken turned out so wonderfully.  

How do you prepare your´s  ?   Stove top or Oven  ? 

A pleasure to meet you.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 17, 2017)

*Chicken Provençal*



Kayelle said:


> Thanks so much for the added information Sag. It's quite clear and I can't wait to try it!



Kayelle, 

Thank you,  a pleasure ..

Have a lovely day ..


----------



## caseydog (May 17, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Catalan cuisine is based on The "Romesçu" and other similar Picadas ( dips or thick salas ) and Ali Oli, and  Evoo Prepared Mayonaise with Minced Garlic ( no egg yolks).



I've been all over Spain. I spent a lot of my time in Salamanca, Madrid, Granada, Sevilla and Torremolinos. It was only the last time I was there that I was in Catalan -- I was in Barcelona for a few days. Not long enough. 

There are so many influences, from the Romans to the Moors, in Spain. American food is very regional, too, based on who settled where. I'm not sure people realize how diverse Spain is. 

I think it would be great if you would do a thread somewhere on the forum describing the regional differences in food in Spain, and especially what makes Catalan food unique. 

CD


----------



## Sagittarius (May 18, 2017)

Jennyema,

Apolgies but the link did not function.  So, go to:  Http://www.gourmet.com 

And go to Research:   Chicken Provençal and The Author of the Recipe,  William Sertl and the recipe shall appear online.

NOTE:   He does not employ tomatoes in his recipe.  

In Provençal cuisine, tomatoes are a quintessential ingredient and the recipe beneath his, is my adapation.  The 2 Sets of instructions were given to Kayelle, yesterday evening,  for oven & for stove top preparation.  

Thank you for your interest and have a lovely day.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 18, 2017)

*Regional Spanish Cuisine*



caseydog said:


> I've been all over Spain. I spent a lot of my time in Salamanca, Madrid, Granada, Sevilla and Torremolinos. It was only the last time I was there that I was in Catalan -- I was in Barcelona for a few days. Not long enough.
> 
> There are so many influences, from the Romans to the Moors, in Spain. American food is very regional, too, based on who settled where. I'm not sure people realize how diverse Spain is.
> 
> ...



Pleased to hear that you have been to the Iberian Peninsula. 

Yes, there are uncountable influences, including the Greeks and Romans, the French, Mexico and Peru via the Explorers of the 1500s to the Americas, Italy, The Moors, the Sephardic Jews, and numerous others. 

I had posted a Fideuà, Noodle Paella in The Fish / Shellfish Section a few days ago.  

I could do a mini report on the Picadas which are one of the key essentials to Catalan Cuisine. Romesçu, being one of the most famous of them. 

Thank you very much for all your interest.  

Have a lovely day.


----------



## di reston (May 18, 2017)

I used one of my terracotta dishes on top of the stove. I swear by them, and I have them in all shapes and sizes!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


----------



## Sagittarius (May 18, 2017)

DI Reston,

I swear by them too !  The earthenware, terracotta ( red clay ) vessels truly are amazing. 

We call them "cazuelas" in Spanish ..  

Have a lovely evening.


----------



## tenspeed (May 18, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Jennyema,
> 
> Apolgies but the link did not function.  So, go to:  Http://www.gourmet.com
> 
> ...


I get 404 errors when I search on Gourmet, but Mr. Google returned the following:

Chicken Breasts Provençal recipe | Epicurious.com


----------



## Sagittarius (May 18, 2017)

Tenspeed, 

Gourmet Magazine closed its doors, during 2009.

If you  Google,  Gourmet Magazine, the recipe is there. 

I  have not seen the Epicurious recipe yet.  

However, the recipe I had given to Kayelle last night is our family recipe.  And it is amazingly wonderful. 

Thanks for the link to Epicurious ..  Shall take a look.  Have a lovely weekend ahead.


----------



## Kayelle (May 18, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> I get 404 errors when I search on Gourmet, but Mr. Google returned the following:
> 
> Chicken Breasts Provençal recipe | Epicurious.com



The Epicurious recipe left out the herbs.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 19, 2017)

Kayelle,

Good morning.   It is  9.45am here.  

Sorry, however, the whole idea, of this recipe is the Provençal Herbs ..

I dredge the chicken breasts in the herbs and sautée them in Evoo. 

I prefer to prepare the chicken separately and then, place them in the tomato concoction .. 

OTHERWISE, WITHOUT THE HERBS / SPICES, this  is not Poulet Provençal  !!  

Have a lovely day and weekend ahead.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 19, 2017)

I've never made this recipe with tomatoes. That sounds good, though. I'll have to try it.

I've used the recipe below from the New York Times on a couple of occasions, and it comes out wonderfully. Lots of garlic in their recipe, though. Which is okay with me, because I love garlic.

https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1017327-roasted-chicken-provencal


----------



## Sagittarius (May 19, 2017)

Steve,

Believe me, it is scrumptuous.  Yes, I have read the recipe, on the NY Times Website.  

If you refer to the Research Box,  on  the Gourmet Magazine website, and look at Chicken Provençal, it is very similar to the NY Times recipe, also without tomatoes. 

However, if you notice, my 2nd recipe (1st post),  we only use a few red ripe tomatoes in the dish and of course, if you prefer more garlic, this is an enhancer. 

Give it a shot, as it is really an amazing recipe !  I dredge the chicken in the herbs and spices  and it is simply outstanding.  

Provençal means:  Tomato, olives, garlic, Evoo, shallot or onion, fresh bell or similar peppers and anchovies ..  

Thanks alot and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 1, 2017)

Jenny,

There are 2 recipes here. One is from Gourmet Magazine. 

The other is a true Provençal récipe ( with tomatoes ).  

The instructions can be that you can oven bake or do stove top and dredge the chicken breasts in the herb mixture and sautée  in Evoo. 

See Kayelle´s  Post.  I wrote the instructions for her there. 

You can go to Gourmet Magazine and see my 1st page for the author´s name of the récipe .. 

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 1, 2017)

Sagittarius said:


> Jenny,
> 
> There are 2 recipes here. One is from Gourmet Magazine.
> 
> ...


 

This is the second time you've replied to me about the recipes, but I asked no questions about them so I'm not sure why you are replying to me ...

Your recipe looks a lot better than the Gourmet one, though!


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 1, 2017)

Jennyema, 

I thought you did on page 1 of the post.  

Have a lovely evening.


----------

